# Ungesiebter, ungewaschener Kies als Universalsubstrat



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallihallo an diesem glutheißen Nachmittag, 
die Frage nach dem geeigneten Teichsubstrat wird ja immer mal wieder in unterschiedlichen Zusammenhängen gestellt, die Entscheidung dürfte aber vielen Teichbauer nach wie vor nicht leicht fallen. 

Ich möchte hier eine Lanze für ungesiebten, ungewaschenen Kies als alleiniges Teichsubstrat brechen, der hier in Südbayern als "Wandkies" von den Kieswerken vermarket wird. Er heißt so, weil er beim Abgraben "wie eine Wand" stehen bleibt. Das kommt daher, dass er - natürlich nur wenn er nicht gesiebt und/oder gewaschen wurde, sämtliche Korngrößen von faustgroßen Kieseln, über Kies, Sand, bis hin zu Lehm und Ton enthält. Durch diese Mischung von Korngrößen verdichtet dieser Kies ziemlich stark, bleibt aber - weil er nicht zu viel Lehm/Ton enthält - immer gut wasserdurchlässig, was ihn z.B. auch für Wege, naturnahe Pflanzungen an Land etc. sehr geeignet macht. 
Dieser Kies ist je nach Region etwas unterschiedlich zusammengesetzt, er kann z.B. sandiger oder kalkiger ausfallen, ist aber meistens recht schön "bunt", was auf die verschiedenen Gesteinsarten zurückgeht, die von den Flüssen und Gletschern aus dem Gebirge hertransportiert und abgeschliffen wurden. 
Natürlich ist dieser unbearbeitete Kies auch das preisgünstigste Produkt, ein paar Kubikmeter bekommt man für einen Hunni, am teuersten ist i.d.R. noch der Transport. 

Ein häufiger Denkfehler scheint mir bei Teichbauern darin zu liegen, dass man "Lehm", "Sand" und "Kies" als gänzlich unterschiedliche Produkte betrachtet. In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich aber nur um winzigste, winzige, gerade noch sichtbare, größere... etc. Gesteinpartikel. Bei diesem "Gemisch" sortieren sie sich unter Wassereinfluss "von selbst", natürlich kann man aber z.B. größere Steine raussuchen und dekorativ an einer Seite etc. des Teichs ablagern. Der Vorteil davon ist, dass sich keine künstlich aussehenden "Brüche" im Substrat ergeben, sondern sehr natürlich wirkende Übergänge entstehen. 

Auf den Fotos sieht man eine Fuhre "Wandkies" (das waren wohl so 4 Kubik), der schon einige Zeit im Regen liegt, wodurch die größeren Steine oben auf dem Hügel freigewaschen wurden, und sich die feineren Bestandteile in die Ritzen verkrümelt haben; insofern wirkt das Ganze "kiesiger" als es ist.


----------



## bergi (8. Aug. 2015)

Dieser "Wandkies" ist nach meiner Erfahrung, so wie er ist, also ohne jegliche Humuszumischungen, Düngung etc. für sämtliche gängigen Gartenteichpflanzen geeignet, bei mir wären das z.B. __ Iris, __ Kalmus, Wolfstrapp, __ Hahnenfuß, Gauklerblume, Sumpfabbiss, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, __ Tausendblatt, __ Blutweiderich, __ Sumpfziest, Beinwell, Seerose, __ Helmkraut, __ Wasserknöterich, verschiedene __ Sauergräser, Schaumkraut, Schlüsselblume, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Polei-Minze, Knoblauchgamander, Sumpfschachtelhalm (_und wohl noch ein paar, die ich vergessen habe_). 
Einzige Ausnahme - aber das ist sowieso ein anderes Kapitel - sind reine __ Moorpflanzen.

Humushaltige Substrate - also z.B. die sogenannte "Teicherde" - sind meiner Erfahrung und Überzeugung nach in Teichen überflüssig und eine Quelle von möglichen Problemen (gerade der Stickstoffeintrag aus der Luft ist heute so hoch, wie er vor 1-2 Generationen noch als landwirtschaftliche Düngepraxis üblich war). Eine weitere Nährstoffanreicherung findet in Teichen - auch ohne Fütterung - von selbst statt, und der Teich eutrophiert ganz von alleine, und zwar ziemlich zügig. 

Es würde mich freuen, hier ein paar Erfahrungen etc. mit diesem oder ähnlichen Substraten auszutauschen, ich werde auch noch ein paar Bilder raussuchen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi Bergi,

diesen natürlichen Mischmasch (bei mir in der Gegend heißt er nur "Lahnkies" wegen dem Fluß der ihn abgelagert hat) hab ich auch im ganzen Teich als Bodengrund, allerdings in ner feineren Siebung (max. 2-2,5cm) wodurch folglich größere Kieselsteine wie bei dir fehlen. Fast sämtliche Pflanzen (bis auf die 3 Seerosen die auch schon auf dem Foto vom Bau vor 4,5 Jahren gerade so erkennbar sind) sitzen darin und wachsen munter vor sich hin

heute sieht er so aus

Wie man sieht sind die auf Foto 1 noch trockenliegenden Bereiche nun gut bewachsen (den Seerosen im Lahnkiesbeet muß ich allerdings immer mal ein paar Osmocotokegel unterjubeln da der Lehmanteil im Kies bei nur rund 15cm Schichtdicke doch etwas zu gering ist um ihnen in meinem nährstoffarmen Teich genügend Nährstoffe zur Verfügung zu stellen

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

schön schaut er aus, aber hast du schon mal Pflanzen die kräftig gewurzelt haben  aus dem kies gegraben? das ist echt kein Spaß mehr.
bei mir kommt nach dem Umbau nur noch feiner Bausand in den Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2015)

Hi Mitch,

wenn Du mich meinst.

ich habe ja schon mehrere Teiche angelegt und auch wieder stark zugewuchert geräumt.
Beim 70qm2 Vorgängerteich mußte ich vor der Vergrößerung u.a rund 30qm2 "Zwerg"__ Schilf/Ufersegge/__ Rohrkolben in Kiesboden und meine damalige "Attraktion" die >25qm2 Wasseroberfläche bedeckte (das Rhizom war 2,5m x 1m x 0,6m groß) mit bloßer Hand roden da ich die alte Folie für mein Moorbeet brauchte und net beschädigen wollte. So schlimm ist das auch net

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> schön schaut er aus


 der Kies



@Frank, ja dein Teichlein hat schon was, vor allem hat er ne anständige Größe


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2015)

Versuche so einen Wandkies ab gesiebt zu bekommen. Da der Kies zumeist höher gehandelt wird, als der Restsand könnte das günstiger sein. Schöner finde ich es sowiiso einen Lehmsand zu nutzen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2015)

Servus Bergi

Ich habe ja in meinen Teichen auch so eine ähnliche, aber feinere Sandmischung ... max. ca. 2cm Körnung ... nennt sich bei uns Betonsand eingebracht.

In meinem in der Sig verlinkten "Mein kleiner Pflanzenteich" kann man das Substrat sehr gut erkennen.

Auch hier ...
 
Der feine Sand ist schon abgesunken.

Das Pflanzenwachstum ist dem "mageren" Substrat entsprechend, mager. War von mir aber so gewollt. Sollen sich doch die Pflanzen das Nitrat aus dem Teichwasser holen.
Das Substrat dient einzig und allein dem Halt der Pflanze und der Ansiedelung der Bakterien.

In dem "Kleinen Pflanzenteich" habe ich auch Mutterboden als Substrat für die Sumpfzone eingebracht.

Morgen mach ich mal paar Bilder über das unterschiedliche Wachstum der Pflanzen in den verschiedenen Substraten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bergi (9. Aug. 2015)

Schönschön,
es sammeln sich Erfahrungen!
@ Frank - klasse Anlage! Ich finde es gut, wenn ein Teich so nach und nach zuwächst und nicht sofort dank Nährstoffüberschuss zuwuchert. Offene Stellen erhöhen ja z.B. auch das Artenspektrum, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei deinem Teich auch so war (_Sandlaufkäfer, Wildbienen etc.)._


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schöner finde ich es sowiiso einen Lehmsand zu nutzen.


 @ Totto, "Lehmsand" ist praktisch dasselbe wie "Wandkies", nur wurden da die *größeren* Korngrößen bzw. Kiesel ausgesiebt. Optisch finde ich perönlich gerade die - selteneren -  größeren, bunten Kiesel ganz schön - außerdem sind z.B. faustgroße Kiesel ziemlich teuer, wenn man sie sortiert kauft, im Wandkies bekommt man sie quasi umsonst.
@ Helmut, bei deinem "Betonkies" dürften - im Gegensatz dazu - die *feineren* Größen bzw. der Lehm-/Tonanteil fehlen, eventuell dadurch unbefriedigendes Pflanzenwachstum?
@ Mitch, nunja, ich würde auch sagen, dass dieses Substrat nicht sooo stark verdichtet, dass ein Herausziehen der Pflanzen nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich finde die Verdichtung ziemlich genau so, wie man sie braucht (_Gleichgewicht zwischen "weich genug für Pflanzen und Kois" und "hart genug zur Stabilisierung des Ufers bei Gefälle"_).

Unten mal eine Schlämmprobe mit dem hier gehandelten Wandkies, da sieht man ganz schön, wie die Korngrößen ineinander übergehen (_allerdings liegen die größeren Kiesel nicht da, wo sie liegen sollten, nämlich ganz unten_):
 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> (_allerdings liegen die größeren Kiesel nicht da, wo sie liegen sollten, nämlich ganz unten_):


Mit der Zeit wird es sogar den ganz feinen Anteil nach ganz unten ziehen und nach oben hin immer gröber. So das unten eine starke Verdichtung statt findet. 
LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2015)

Hi Stefan,

nee, Wildbienen und Sandlaufkäfer hab ich unter Wasser nie gesehen (z.Z. fehlen im Teich ja wegen der Trockenheit rund 25.000l (20cm) Wasser - die Wasserschwertlilien an der hintern Kante oberhalb der Bruchsteine stehen normalerweise 5-10cm tief im Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> @ Helmut, bei deinem "Betonkies" dürften - im Gegensatz dazu - die *feineren* Größen bzw. der Lehm-/Tonanteil fehlen, eventuell dadurch unbefriedigendes Pflanzenwachstum?


Kommt vielleicht auf dem Schmetterlingsmakro schlecht rüber ...

Hier ein Bild von gerade eben
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Unten mal eine Schlämmprobe mit dem hier gehandelten Wandkies, da sieht man ganz schön, wie die Korngrößen ineinander übergehen (_allerdings liegen die größeren Kiesel nicht da, wo sie liegen sollten, nämlich ganz unten_):


Das liegt daran das du geschüttelt hast. Da fallen die groben Anteile am schnellsten nach unten.

..... aber gute Idee. Werde das auch mal mit unserem "Weserkies" machen. Weil wir fast im Flachland liegen, sind da die Korngrößen aber zumeist geringer.


----------



## bergi (10. Aug. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> [...]... max. ca. 2cm Körnung ... nennt sich bei uns Betonsand [...] Das Pflanzenwachstum ist dem "mageren" Substrat entsprechend, mager.


Hallo Helmut,
das trifft so nicht zu: mageres (= ohne Humusanteil) Substrat wie das hier beschriebene Kiesgemisch verursacht im Gartenteich, oder auch sonstwo im Garten keineswegs "mageres" Wachstum.
Wenn die Pflanzen "mager" wachsen, passt irgendwas anderes nicht. Betonsand bzw. -kies ist, soweit ich weiß, gewaschen, entspricht also nicht wirklich dem hier behandelten Substrat, das könnte eine Ursache sein. Beim gewaschenen Substrat fehlt nicht der feine Sand, sondern der Lehm- und Tonanteil (und der ist für das Pflanzenwachstum allerdings sehr wichtig).
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2015)

Hi Stefan,

Lehm ist ja auch nichts anderes als Ton-Sand-Schluff Gemische.

MfG Frank


----------



## bergi (10. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Lehm ist ja auch nichts anderes als Ton-Sand-Schluff Gemische.


... ja... und?


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2015)

Dieses "magere" Substrat ist ja von mir gewünscht.
Die Pflanzen sollen sich ja die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen und nicht aus dem Substrat.
Daher ist es so mit "mageren" Wachstum.

Ich hätte ja einen 16/32er Schotter auch nehmen können. Nur dann hätte ich den Schmoder in den Zwischenräumen als Daueralgendünger.
Deshalb dieser Betonsand, der macht diese Hohlräume von Haus aus zu. Die mit der Zeit vorhanden Algen legen sich dann oben leicht lösbar ab.

Bei einer Neuanlage sind halt vom Start weg wenige Nährstoffe vorhanden.
Die wenigen Nährstoffe holen sich ersten Algen.
Stichwort "Neuanlagensyndrom" (= Algenblüte).

Bei deinem "fetteren" Substrat stellt sich am Anfang dadurch eine massivere Algenblüte ein.
Eben nicht nur durch die Neubefüllung, sondern zusätzlich durch das Substrat.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bergi (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
da haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet:
Ton/Lehm im Substrat fördern keine Algenblüten etc., weil sie von Haus aus keinen Stickstoff und natürlich auch kein Phosphat enthalten, genausowenig wie Sand und Kies. In diesem Sinne unterscheiden sie sich drastisch von Mutterboden bzw. Humus, sind also in diesem Sinne nicht "fett".
Ton/Lehm wirken sich positiv auf das Pflanzenwachstum aus, weil sie mit ihrer riesigen Oberfläche u.a. Nährstoffe speichern bzw. anlagern können (was Kies und Sand nicht können). Nährstoffe, die nicht angelagert werden, schwimmen aber logischerweise frei im Wasser herum und führen da z.B. auch mal zu Algenblüten (das ist vielleicht zu vereinfacht).
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## anz111 (11. Aug. 2015)

Als jemand, der reinen Kies genommen hat, geb ich da mal meinen Senf dazu:

Mir ist nach langer und verzweifelter Suche nach dem richtigen Substrat nur noch der Schotter übrig geblieben. Der war gewaschen und ich habe ihn noch mal gewaschen. 
Im ersten Jahr alles kein Problem, das Pflanzenwachstum war auch ganz gut. Im 2. Jahr kam dann im Frühjahr die große Algenblüte, aber die ging auch wieder so wie sie gekommen war, als die Pflanzen loslegten. 
Heuer super Pflanzenwachstum - die Algen musste ich mit der Lupe suchen. Keine Algenblüte usw. 
Dafür habe ich jetzt jede Menge Armleuchteralgen, die ja sehr positiv für die Wasserqualität sind und auf hartes Wasser hinweisen (logo).

Was würde ich anders machen: Einen höheren Sandanteil wäre sicher um einiges besser. Ich stelle aber fest, dass die Kiesbereiche gut zu reinigen sind und sich dort auch ein schöner Biorasen gebildet hat. Die Pfanzen wachsen genau so gut, da sie ja die Nahrung aus dem Wasser beziehen. Hier dürfte immer der größte Irrtum sein, zu glauben, dass das wie Gemüse ist. 

Ich überlege, ob ich im nächsten Jahr den Kiesbereich noch mal reinigen werde - vielleicht nur Stellenweise, wo etwas mehr Mulm ist. Obwohl das Wasser derzeit fast 30 Grad warm ist, stelle ich fest, dass der Biorasen seine Arbeit perfekt erledigt, es zu keinen Stellen kommt, wo der Mulm faul würde und generell es zu keinen Mulmanhäufungen kommt.

Ich würde die Sache des Substrats eher enspannt sehen - viel wichtiger ist die Frage, welches Füllwasser ich habe und welche Pflanzen darauf abgestimmt werden sollten. 
Dann geht es halt mir dem Pfanzenwachstum und der damit einhergehenden Wasserqualität etwas schneller.

So long

Oliver


----------



## bergi (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi Oliver, 
was für eine Art Teich hast du? Fische?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## anz111 (11. Aug. 2015)

Den da: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturnaher-schwimmteich-der-bau.38419/

LG


----------



## bergi (11. Aug. 2015)

Wow, super Projekt! 
Naja, du sagst ja, dass die Pflanzen heuer schon kräftiger wachsen.
Für einen Schwimmteich würde ich - zumindest in häufig begangenen Abschnitten - gereinigten/sortierten Kies eventuell auch vorziehen, läuft sich besser drauf (_finden die Katzen allerdings auch.._.) 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------

